# So any advice about clipping my kittens claws?



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So any advice about clipping my kittens claws? Shes 7 weeks old and already they are darn sharp. Ive never done it myself and if I can I want to do so. Any advice?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

As a cat lady I have to advise you not to clip her claws just yet. They are very small since she is under proper weening age and they may not grow properly due to that. 

I recommend the soft claw caps instead. You can get a package of 40 caps for cheap on ebay in the kitten size. They will fall off as her claws grow so no worry about damage. If you just cap her front claws (the back are for jumping) the pack should last a while.

If you have to clip them just clip the very tip and check them every few days to see if they have to be redone. Don't clip too far. You'll nick the quick and cause bleeding that will require clotting powder.

Source: Years and YEARS of cat ownership and fostering. Had a few bottle feeders too...


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

The way I have clipped my cats claws is with a human nail clipper, do it sideways instead of the way you clip a dogs nail.....not sure I am making sense. Cats nails are more flat than round. I started clipping about 9 weeks and only did the very tip just to get them use to getting clipped. after about a month and half then clip to a bit below the quick line.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks all, Ive had older cats buts this is my first kitten, if it were me it wouldn't be that big a deal, but with soon to be 2 and 4 year olds human kids you know shapers arnt a good thing.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

It's easier to do with two people (one person to "scruff" & one person to clip), but you can do it alone. When mine were kittens I used the "Kitty burrito" method, that is, wrap them in a blanket or towel with their head sticking out, then pull out one paw at a time to clip.

Now I wait until one is sitting on my lap sleeping...I start gently massaging their paws & pushing out their claws...then matter-of-factly clipping, just a couple at a time.

The nice thng is, if you start when they're young, it may be something they get used to by the time they're older.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I understand the concern with the kids but personally I think both will learn how to behave better if left intact as much as possible, it may take a bit more vigilance but learning is worth it. I agree with the advice for trimming though, just keep it relaxed and only take off a bit at a time.

The crazy cat lady, err... I mean Grimm made some good points imo.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> The crazy cat lady, err... I mean Grimm made some good points imo.




I have 5 cats right now. The youngest was a bottle feeder I found when she was 3 weeks old. Now Alice is a chubby fluff ball who just turned 3 years old. Still has no idea how to catch a mouse but she is a sweetie.

Roo will be 2 in Oct and I have never had ANY issues with any of the cats and Roo. She gently pets them or they don't let her near them. Sometimes she will give them a kiss or a hug but only if I hold them. The oldest, Bailey, will hiss to warn Roo to stay away but for the most part she stays up in the loft so she has minimal contact with the toddler.

Babies and cats need to learn from each other and us as parents for proper interactions. I have seen videos of toddlers pulling cats' tails or hitting them and wonder what the hell the parents are showing them! Just saw this on My Cat From Hell and couldn't understand that the parents had no clue why their cat scratches their toddler.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Around the farm we learned from a very young age how to act around different animals, in fact one of my first memories is being extremely upset about how other kids older than me were treating them:dunno:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> Around the farm we learned from a very young age how to act around different animals, in fact one of my first memories is being extremely upset about how other kids older than me were treating them:dunno:


I agree 100%.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

biobacon said:


> So any advice about clipping my kittens claws? Shes 7 weeks old and already they are darn sharp. Ive never done it myself and if I can I want to do so. Any advice?


Don't clip--gently file with an emery board if you have to. She needs her claws! )


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

It's it is going to be a indoor cat then declaw. Otherwise every chair, table leg and upholstery will be shredded.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> It's it is going to be a indoor cat then declaw. Otherwise every chair, table leg and upholstery will be shredded.


JMO, but I would not recommend that at all. The surgery is very painful for the cat, & if by chance it does get outside, it will need its claws for defense & climbing. Cats can learn to use scratching posts. And if your furniture means that much to you, don't get a pet.


----------



## TheManComesAround (Jun 18, 2013)

MsSage said:


> The way I have clipped my cats claws is with a human nail clipper, do it sideways instead of the way you clip a dogs nail.....not sure I am making sense. Cats nails are more flat than round. I started clipping about 9 weeks and only did the very tip just to get them use to getting clipped. after about a month and half then clip to a bit below the quick line.


My former GF in College and I did the same thing to our cat. We used infant nail clippers, from the side, and would actually put a light towel over her head....she stayed calm through the whole thing. Started when she was young (not quite a kitten anymore), and got to the point she became used to it.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

As someone who performs surgical castrations and de-horning without anesthetic (I don't share in the whole "pain is evil" doctrine), I would never have a cat declawed. 
A surgery should not be used as a substitute for training imo, especially in an animal whose purpose is essentially be your companion. I know of MANY house cats that have their claws and are not destructive, they need to scratch but it can be directed to the appropriate place.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> It's it is going to be a indoor cat then declaw. Otherwise every chair, table leg and upholstery will be shredded.


Declawing a cat actually removes the toe to the first knuckle. Cut your fingers off at the first knuckle and then tell someone to declaw a cat! 

BTW I have yet to have my furniture shredded by my 5 indoor cats. There is a little trick called cat scratchers. If you rotate and vary the type the cats will use them and not your furniture.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks all for the advice. For the record this will be an indoor cat, I don't want to declaw her, just trim them from time to time. I too think they have them for a reason LOL


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

PrepN4Good said:


> ...And if your furniture means that much to you, don't get a pet.


Anything that I worked hard for, to earn money to buy, means a lot to me. That's why I don't have any pets in the house.

On the other hand the wife loves cats and haves two indoors.

We "compromised" by having the cats front ends declawed.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Declawing a cat actually removes the toe to the first knuckle. Cut your fingers off at the first knuckle and then tell someone to declaw a cat!
> 
> BTW I have yet to have my furniture shredded by my 5 indoor cats. There is a little trick called cat scratchers. If you rotate and vary the type the cats will use them and not your furniture.


Never argue with a lady...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We have two cats. We take them to the humane society every month to get their nails clipped. They don't charge anything but we donate $20. I won't have our cats declawed. We have scratching posts and a cat condo. Our furniture isn't that great so I don't mind if they scratch on it sometimes.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

I used to have cats as a kid (one I had to bottle-feed from kitten). Nothing teaches you responsibility like taking care of an animal as a child.

Anyway, we never ever declawed our cats, or did any claw clipping. Cats take care of their own claws (hence scratching posts).

I do clip our dachshunds claws myself every two weeks. She has, after 8 years, barely learnt to trust me doing it.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I've had several cats, raised a few from birth, and have never declawed a cat. When they engaged in inappropriate behaviors I tapped their noses, hissed at them, picked them up by their scruff, and redirected them to an appropriate toy, litter box or scratching post. After a week or two, they learned to stop doing whatever they were doing if I hissed. 

As for clipping their nails, I learned that if I clipped nails, rather than having 1 clean edged scratch, I had 3, or more, parallel and jagged scratches. They managed to keep their claws worn down enough to not need clipping and I taught them where their claws weren't allowed.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

AuroraHawk said:


> I've had several cats, raised a few from birth, and have never declawed a cat. When they engaged in inappropriate behaviors I tapped their noses, hissed at them, picked them up by their scruff, and redirected them to an appropriate toy, litter box or scratching post. After a week or two, they learned to stop doing whatever they were doing if I hissed.
> 
> As for clipping their nails, I learned that if I clipped nails, rather than having 1 clean edged scratch, I had 3, or more, parallel and jagged scratches. They managed to keep their claws worn down enough to not need clipping and I taught them where their claws weren't allowed.


I don't think it's a good idea to pick up a cat by the scruff of the neck.

http://www.vetstreet.com/dr-marty-becker/scruffing-no-way-to-lift-an-adult-cat

"Lifting a cat or suspending its body weight by its scruff (the skin on the back of its neck) is unnecessary and potentially painful. And it's certainly not the most respectful or appropriate way to pick up or handle your cat.

To me, handling a cat that way borders on abuse.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

biobacon said:


> Thanks all, Ive had older cats buts this is my first kitten, if it were me it wouldn't be that big a deal, but with soon to be 2 and 4 year olds human kids you know shapers arnt a good thing.


I just don't like having pets with a child that young. Chances are, the cats are terrified of the two year old. They're unpredictable and they can hurt the cats.

My stepson and his wife have a baby that's almost walking. One of their cats is so stressed that she's lost a lot of her fur. She cleans herself so much to calm down that a lot of her fur is completely gone. It's just sad. And of course they won't rehome her either.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

AuroraHawk said:


> I've had several cats, raised a few from birth, and have never declawed a cat. When they engaged in inappropriate behaviors I tapped their noses, hissed at them, picked them up by their scruff, and redirected them to an appropriate toy, litter box or scratching post. After a week or two, they learned to stop doing whatever they were doing if I hissed.
> 
> As for clipping their nails, I learned that if I clipped nails, rather than having 1 clean edged scratch, I had 3, or more, parallel and jagged scratches. They managed to keep their claws worn down enough to not need clipping and I taught them where their claws weren't allowed.


Hissing at your cat isn't appropriate either. You're basically threatening to kill your cat. That's the way they will take it. Sure, it works. Just like screaming your lungs out at a small child works too but I wouldn't do that either.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> I just don't like having pets with a child that young. Chances are, the cats are terrified of the two year old. They're unpredictable and they can hurt the cats.
> 
> My stepson and his wife have a baby that's almost walking. One of their cats is so stressed that she's lost a lot of her fur. She cleans herself so much to calm down that a lot of her fur is completely gone. It's just sad. And of course they won't rehome her either.


They need to give the cat her own space to escape the baby. Vertical perches allows the cat to be in the room but above baby's reach. We had 2 one year old cats, and 4 older cats when Roo was born. We installed perches in every room but Roo's. Roo's room became off limits after she was born but the cats were allowed to investigate before she was born. It use to be their room so why not let them adjust to the changes.

Plus, are they spending all the time they use to spend with the cat on the kid? After Roo was born we had to spend more time with the cats to allow them to adjust not only to the baby but to the fact we were not at their beck and call.

Having babies and indoor only cats together is like introducing an only child of about 2-4 to a new baby. You have to let them know they are still wanted and give them their own space. Boundaries are a must.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I saw this a few years ago and it came to mind as I read this thread ...

How to give a cat a pill ... (Joke) 

http://activerain.com/blogsview/2517709/how-to-give-a-cat-a-pill-funny-


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

People should be as gentle as possible when disciplining their cats. Some cats are easily terrorized. Some are normally compliant and some are defiant. It depends on the cat and the situation.

Just after we got our black cat he was on a kitchen chair and he started to climb up on the table. I just pushed his paws back and said "no" in a calm voice. He never did it again. He jumped up on the aquarium. I said "no" and put him down. When he did it the fourth time I said "no" and gave him a tiny spray of water and he didn't do that again for months.

I learned to not put them in situations where they will fail. Our black cat will get himself in trouble if we put dishes in the sink with even very tiny pieces of meat on them. A couple of times I heard noises in the sink and I'd say, "Who's in the sink?", then I would hear cat feet hit the floor. Now we just make sure the plates are properly rinsed off before putting them in the sink so it isn't a problem.

Our cats aren't allowed on the kitchen table. One of the girl cats we used to have jumped up there while my wife was packing her lunch. The cat looked right at her too so my wife sprayed her with the spray bottle and she didn't do it again. My wife took it as in-your-face defiance since we'd had her for months by then and she knew better.

The other cat we used to have was easily scared. She was our fraidy cat. I'm sure if someone would have yelled at her she would've hid somewhere and just cowered.

I remember one time with the girl cats I was sitting on the couch. They watched me to make sure I wasn't looking and then they both jumped up on top of the aquarium. I waited until they were up and then gave them each a spray. Again, no problem after that. We would turn the aquarium light on for them and they'd watch the fish from the back of the couch.

I don't understand why some people are rough or mean to their cats. It's not necessary or desirable. I'm very gentle with my cats. I think it pays off with the relationship you have with them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> People should be as gentle as possible when disciplining their cats. Some cats are easily terrorized. Some are normally compliant and some are defiant. It depends on the cat and the situation.
> 
> Just after we got our black cat he was on a kitchen chair and he started to climb up on the table. I just pushed his paws back and said "no" in a calm voice. He never did it again. He jumped up on the aquarium. I said "no" and put him down. When he did it the fourth time I said "no" and gave him a tiny spray of water and he didn't do that again for months.
> 
> ...


Talk about not setting them up to fail... I have a cat that sticks her head in the disposal to pull out food. Even if its the tiniest piece the blades didn't destroy. I just call her name when she gets in the sink and she runs and hides.

If you cater (a bit) to the cats' instincts they will not fail. I don't mind if they get on the kitchen counter or tables as they don't do it when I am in the kitchen cooking/cleaning or when we are sitting at the table eating. But then I grew up in a house where the cats were limited and always being yelled at for misbehavior. I try not to limit them now (they are animals after all) and I have 5 well behaved cats that obey commands like our dog.


----------



## DIYwithease (Jul 24, 2013)

Grimm said:


> As a cat lady I have to advise you not to clip her claws just yet. They are very small since she is under proper weening age and they may not grow properly due to that.
> 
> I recommend the soft claw caps instead. You can get a package of 40 caps for cheap on ebay in the kitten size. They will fall off as her claws grow so no worry about damage. If you just cap her front claws (the back are for jumping) the pack should last a while.
> 
> ...


I agree I have owned many cats and learned this so I agree!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

BillS said:


> Hissing at your cat isn't appropriate either. You're basically threatening to kill your cat. That's the way they will take it. Sure, it works. Just like screaming your lungs out at a small child works too but I wouldn't do that either.


Normal cats in a large social group often hiss at each other, it is in no way a threat to kill, it a sign of disapproval. If a cat has never experienced this normal behavior since it was a kitten then they might be frightened but for a socialized cat it is a normal social cue, especially with a mother and her "kids".


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Again thanks for all this info, yes she is scared to death of my younger child, but I keep showing her how to hold the cat, so I can actually see some improvement


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I did try and get a picture for this thread today but failed... (what can I say) my 18 mo. old grand baby with our 6 mo. old kitty in the house. From day one we have worked with both.

The cats knows the baby is off limits and the grandbaby knows to be easy with the kitty. Pretty simply ... (and no one gets hurt.)

I will try for a picture again ... for one thing is for sure the grandbaby likes to color and the kitten likes to play with crayons...


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> Normal cats in a large social group often hiss at each other, it is in no way a threat to kill, it a sign of disapproval. If a cat has never experienced this normal behavior since it was a kitten then they might be frightened but for a socialized cat it is a normal social cue, especially with a mother and her "kids".


I second that sir!


----------

